

Exec is hiring in SF (Justin Kan / YC W12) - justin

I would normally post through the normal YC jobs submission process but I want to get this out there on our launch day. At Exec we are creating the future of work and we want to find a killer designer and senior software engineer (someone who will become the VP Engineering for all product).<p>We believe strongly in building great internal tools and automation. We are creating Mechanical Turk for the real world -- I think this will be one of the world's greatest hacks.<p>Come talk to us! Ask me questions below!<p>http://iamexec.com/hiring
======
jcr
How do you plan to handle trust metrics, reputation metrics, and of course,
verification?

I hope that's a good question, but it's really the first thing that came to
mind while looking over your site and trying to understand what Exex does. If
you'd rather not answer for competitive reasons, I'd totally understand. It's
just an area that I consider fascinating.

